# Suggestion for boxing dvds.



## pmosiun1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi guys, i want to know more about boxing and i need some suggestion on boxing dvds.


----------



## lhommedieu (Nov 9, 2009)

Look for John Brown's series, available through amazon.com.

Best,

Steve


----------



## K831 (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## punisher73 (Nov 17, 2009)

www.titleboxing.com  has a comprehensive dvd series

Also, this guy has some of their clips up on youtube with alot of other instructionals.

http://www.youtube.com/user/billiardjay


----------



## Harald (May 17, 2010)

Kenny Weldon's instructional videos were known for being quite good. I'm pretty sure Calvin Brock used those when he was just starting out, and he did pretty good for a banker (now that I think of it, btw, I'm still bummed about his eye, that really sucks). I don't know if they've made it onto DVD, but if they have I'd be quick to check them out.


----------



## Lee Mainprize (Aug 2, 2011)

See my link below - Lance Lewis is one of the best strikers I have ever seen.

http://www.martialartstraining.tv/boxing-for-the-street-boxing/


----------

